# DX11-Patch auf MyCrysis.com



## Trefoil80 (21. Juni 2011)

MyCrysis - Direct X 11 Download Package

...aber der Download funktioniert noch nicht 

Thx for watching...


----------



## Own3r (21. Juni 2011)

Dann wird es ja nicht mehr lange dauern 

Da haben sie es dann doch noch endlich geschafft


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Juni 2011)

Wow, DX11 plus Tesselation, Hi-Res Texture Pack und 64bit Support!?
Coole Sache, wenn es wirklich die offiziellen Crytek-Patches sind.


----------



## Superwip (21. Juni 2011)

Wird das Spiel langsam fertig?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (21. Juni 2011)

Damit werde ich dann vlt. doch noch Crysis 2 fertigspielen .


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Juni 2011)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Wird das Spiel langsam fertig?



Ich glaube es erst wenn ich die Patches fertig installiert auf dem Rechner habe!


----------



## weddingcrasher (21. Juni 2011)

Warum können die das Spiel nicht einfach um ein halbes Jahr verschieben und dann gleich so entwickeln?


So sieht das Crysis 2 aus wie es aussehen sollte!

Dennoch glaube ich dass das Erbe von Crysis nicht von Crysis 2.1 sondern vonBF3 angetreten wird!


----------



## AMD (21. Juni 2011)

weddingcrasher schrieb:


> warum können die das spiel nicht einfach um ein halbes Jahr verschieben und dann gleich so entwicjeln?


 
Sag das mal EA und nicht Crytek!
Die Publisher machen doch immer Druck und wollen das Spiel zeitig auf den Markt bringen!
Weniger Entwicklungskosten sind halt wichtiger als ein gutes Game! 

@Topic: Man darf gespannt sein


----------



## Veriquitas (21. Juni 2011)

Gute Entwickler können sich durchsetzen Marketingfritzen gibt es auf beiden Seiten, Publisher und Entwickler, verbreitet nicht so nen Dünschüss.


----------



## Dark Messiah (21. Juni 2011)

juhu hoffe es dauert nicht all zu lange bis die downloads funktionieren


----------



## sirbenni1993 (21. Juni 2011)

Das ist ja mal cool  Sieht verdammt Gut aus....Ich freue mich, Und endlich werden meine 2 HD 5770 je 1024MB voll ausgenutzt, Und der Quadcore brennt auch ^^


----------



## da_exe (21. Juni 2011)

Bin mal gespannt. Dann wird mein Knecht wohl ins stottern kommen sowie man /Crytek bzw. Crysis in schön wohl kennt oder eher kannte. Die Teaser Screens mit Tesselation sehen ja schon schick aus auch wenns nur kleinere Detail Sachen sind und eher auf nVidia Karten schick laufen wird. Aber ein HighRes Pack war auch nötig, hätte auch gut und gerne schon längst drin sein müssen. Aber besser spät als nie


----------



## -Chefkoch- (21. Juni 2011)

Oh, es ist also bald so weit


----------



## Dyn@moFan (21. Juni 2011)

Wenn das Ergebnis der Patches wirklich so aussieht könnte ich mich vielleicht doch dazu hinreißen lassen mir Crysis 2 zu kaufen. Mal sehen...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Juni 2011)

THX 4 teh neZZ!

*Crysis 2: Patch mit Tessellation, Parallax Occlusion Mapping, High-Res-Texturen und besseren Effekten kurz vor dem Start*


----------



## Sosimow (21. Juni 2011)

Das größte Problem sind/waren meiner Meinung nach eh die Texturen, wenn das Texturpaket da wirklich nachbessert bin ich schon zufrieden. Der Rest ist Eyecandy, sieht zwar super aus aber fällt beim Spielen nicht so extrem auf.


----------



## AMD (22. Juni 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Gute Entwickler können sich durchsetzen Marketingfritzen gibt es auf beiden Seiten, Publisher und Entwickler, verbreitet nicht so nen Dünschüss.


 EA gibt Crytek das Geld! Also rate mal wer da mehr zu sagen hat.
Vllt. selber erstmal kein "Dünschüss" verbreiten... 
Kannst dir ja Spiele wie Gothic als Beispiel nehmen (nicht alle Teile)... da hat der Publisher auch gedrängt und was bei rauskam (vorallem halt Gothic 3, Götterdämmerung, Gothic 4) sollte ja bekannt sein.


----------



## SanjiWhite (22. Juni 2011)

Dann kann ich meinen 2. Run endlich starten 
Hoffentlich kommt der Patch noch diese Woche


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Juni 2011)

Dann fängt die 580 mal an richtig zu werklen 
Wobei ich trotz geiler Grafik hoff, dass sie es dann noch in 1080P incl. 3D packt


----------



## Blitzkrieg (22. Juni 2011)

Raus damit, Crytek!!!


----------



## hwk (22. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Dann fängt die 580 mal an richtig zu werklen
> Wobei ich trotz geiler Grafik hoff, dass sie es dann noch in 1080P incl. 3D packt


 
Inklusive 3D wahrscheinlich eher weniger aber mal sehen


----------



## SanjiWhite (22. Juni 2011)

hwk schrieb:


> Inklusive 3D wahrscheinlich eher weniger aber mal sehen


Ich versteh es wirklich nicht wie man Shooter in 3D spielen kann ... (meine Meinung)

Wahrscheinlich werde ich die ganze Nacht auf MyCrysis.com verbringen um immer wieder auf den Download-Button zu klicken


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Juni 2011)

SanjiWhite schrieb:


> Ich versteh es wirklich nicht wie man Shooter in 3D spielen kann ... (meine Meinung)
> 
> Wahrscheinlich werde ich die ganze Nacht auf MyCrysis.com verbringen um immer wieder auf den Download-Button zu klicken


 /OT Naja also Crysis 2 ist hervoragend darauf optimiert und es macht auch echt Spaß, im Vergleich zu Tetris HD in 3D, das suckt


----------



## Rollora (22. Juni 2011)

weddingcrasher schrieb:


> Warum können die das Spiel nicht einfach um ein halbes Jahr verschieben und dann gleich so entwickeln?


Weil genau die Sorte Spieler (du) sich auch bei Verschiebungen aufregen und außerdem die Konkurrenz auch nicht weniger wird je später man released


----------



## Cola_Colin (22. Juni 2011)

Oh verdammt und ich hab es erst letzte Woche durchgespielt.
Hätte vielleicht auf diese Patches warten sollen, nochmal durchspielen ? meeeh


----------



## ThorMaer (22. Juni 2011)

.. und Konsoleros gucken erneut in die Röhre, obwohl sie 70€ für das Spiel gezahlt haben


----------



## Gast1668381003 (22. Juni 2011)

OMG OMG OMG - ich will es haben - JETZT 

Na da bin ja mal sowas von gespannt, ich kann's kaum noch erwarten 

p.s. # 1: ich tippe mal auf mindestens 1 GB, den man runterladen muss, d.h. DX11-Effekte + Hi-Res Texturen

p.s. # 2: dann kann ich ja auch mal wieder Crossfire aktivieren


----------



## Rollora (22. Juni 2011)

Verstehe das ganze Theater nicht... wegen der GRAFIK (!) fanden manche das Spiel nicht spielenswert?
Und ich dachte es läge daran, dass es sich auch schon fast so Moorhuhnlike wie äääh Morhuhn und COD spielt (und dem Cheater-MP usw)
Danke für die Vergleichsbilder bzw dass sie schön übereinandergelegt wurden, aber ich finde der Unterschied ist zwar sichtbar, aber vom Hocker haut er mich bei weitem nicht


----------



## Gast1668381003 (22. Juni 2011)

Mal abwarten, wie das ganze in Bewegung aussieht.

Zusammen mit den Hi-Res Texturen könnte es grafisch wirklich ein Highlight werden.

Der DX11-Patch und die neuen Texturen sind ein sehr guter Anreiz, es nochmal durchzuspielen.


----------



## ThorMaer (22. Juni 2011)

... na dann werd ich Crysis 2 evtl. auch mal anzocken wenn sie es jetzt geschafft haben es wenigstens auf den aktuellen Stand der Technik zu bringen.

Schon eine Schande für ein Studio wie Crytek, dass das so lange dauerte 

Dafür gibts kein Lob.


----------



## XXTREME (22. Juni 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> Danke für die Vergleichsbilder bzw dass sie schön übereinandergelegt wurden, aber ich finde der Unterschied ist zwar sichtbar, aber vom Hocker haut er mich bei weitem nicht


 

Und wen interessiert was dich vom Hocker haut, genau niemanden . Dein ewiges gebashe geht einem auf den Sack, gegen alles und jeden .

@Top->
Was lange währt wird endlich gut. Dann kann ich mir ja doch noch Crysis 2 kaufen, hatte schon gar nicht mehr mit gerechnet und mit dem Thema Crysis/Crytek abgeschlossen. Hoffentlich dauert es nicht mehr all zu lange bis die beiden Contents verfügbar werden. Kaufe ich mir diesen Monat eben 2 Spiele F3AR und Crysis 2, habe eh nächste Woche Urlaub und verreise nicht .


----------



## H@buster (22. Juni 2011)

Darauf habe ich gewartet! Dann kann ich ja doch noch die Kampagne spielen xDDD


----------



## Kev95 (22. Juni 2011)

Schön zum Ferienbeginn! 

Jetzt müsste man es nur noch runterladen können.
Seht zu das ihr es gebacken bekommt Crytek...


----------



## da_exe (22. Juni 2011)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Und wen interessiert was dich vom Hocker haut, genau niemanden . Dein ewiges gebashe geht einem auf den Sack, gegen alles und jeden .
> 
> @Top->
> Was lange währt wird endlich gut. Dann kann ich mir ja doch noch Crysis 2 kaufen, hatte schon gar nicht mehr mit gerechnet und mit dem Thema Crysis/Crytek abgeschlossen. Hoffentlich dauert es nicht mehr all zu lange bis die beiden Contents verfügbar werden. Kaufe ich mir diesen Monat eben 2 Spiele F3AR und Crysis 2, habe eh nächste Woche Urlaub und verreise nicht .



Sowas von  hoch, bis auf Urlaub und F3AR und Crysis kaufen 

 Es scheint das die Seite entweder dichtgemacht oder verlegt wurde, kann nich mehr drauf zu greifen  hatte mir extra wie schlau ich bin nen link gemacht...

Error 404 - We can't find the page you are looking for. Most likely the link you followed was outdated. If you typed a URL into your address bar, be sure to check the spelling.


----------



## Emani (22. Juni 2011)

Gerade auch schon bemerkt....also dat bild sieht ja lustig aus mit dem fuss....


----------



## Speedwood (22. Juni 2011)

ja  die DX 11 patch Seite ist gerade eben Offline gegangen und nicht mehr erreichbar vlt ein gutes Zeichen. Oder bei Crytek hat jmd wieder mist gebaut und zufrüh die seite Publiziert


----------



## Kev95 (22. Juni 2011)

Speedwood schrieb:


> ja  die DX 11 patch Seite ist gerade eben Offline gegangen und nicht mehr erreichbar vlt ein gutes Zeichen. Oder bei Crytek hat jmd wieder mist gebaut und zufrüh die seite Publiziert


 
Ich vermute fast, das die letztere Theorie zutrifft.


----------



## Lee (22. Juni 2011)

Sieht schick aus. Aber ich wäre auch mit Dx9 Grafik zufrieden, wenn ich das Spiel denn zu ende spielen könnte. Stürzt bei mir immer beim Laden eines bestimmten Levels ab. Und ich bin nicht der einzige mit dem Problem


----------



## zweilinkehaende (22. Juni 2011)

Dann werd ich mir das Spiel wohl kaufen müssen.
Wenn dann noch die Karten wachsen wirds toll


----------



## Veriquitas (22. Juni 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> EA gibt Crytek das Geld! Also rate mal wer da mehr zu sagen hat.
> Vllt. selber erstmal kein "Dünschüss" verbreiten...
> Kannst dir ja Spiele wie Gothic als Beispiel nehmen (nicht alle Teile)... da hat der Publisher auch gedrängt und was bei rauskam (vorallem halt Gothic 3, Götterdämmerung, Gothic 4) sollte ja bekannt sein.



Spielt ja keine Rolle Crytek ist nicht gezwungen mit zu ziehen also nichts von wegen Ea Schuld. Und trotzdem arbeiten Marketingleute in der Entwicklerabteilung, du bist jemand von den Leuten die denken Entwickler gut und Publisher schlecht.


----------



## Dark Messiah (22. Juni 2011)

ich tippe auch drauf dass mal wieder bei crytek zu voreilig gehandelt hat.. die seite mit dem dx11 patch war auch kaum zu finden


----------



## LionelHudz (22. Juni 2011)

So, bei Techpowerup gibt's jetzt alles 

Download Crysis 2 DirectX 11 Upgrade Pack | techPowerUp

Download Crysis 2 High-Res Texture Pack | techPowerUp

k.a. ob es fkt., bin noch auf Arbeit.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Juni 2011)

1,7 GB und 0,5 GB ... phätt!


----------



## xTc (22. Juni 2011)

Ole, dann werde ich den Download mit meinem Gammel-DSL anwerden.


----------



## cloth82 (22. Juni 2011)

dann kann ich mir das spiel ja demnächst endlich mal zulegen... geduld zahlt sich eben noch aus.


----------



## zøtac (22. Juni 2011)

Hmmm, wenn ich den Download jetzt starte ist er vielleicht Anfang nächste Woche fertig


----------



## GTA 3 (22. Juni 2011)

Ach du kacke, das passt ja beide nichtmal auf eine DVD DL.  Dann muss ich es wohl in einem Archiv einpacken..


----------



## meW0l (22. Juni 2011)

Schon jemand getestet ob die 2 auch laufen ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Juni 2011)

Montag und 1.9 braucht's:



> Where can I download these files?
> We have removed the files from our websites until the full release date.
> 
> How do I install these packs?
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mkay87 (22. Juni 2011)

April?


----------



## mf_Jade (22. Juni 2011)

weddingcrasher schrieb:


> Warum können die das Spiel nicht einfach um ein halbes Jahr verschieben und dann gleich so entwickeln?
> 
> 
> So sieht das Crysis 2 aus wie es aussehen sollte!
> ...



Warum sollte man? Den größten Teil der Kohle scheffelt man außerhalb von Europa und Deutschland mit Konsolen. Für die war das Spiel fertig. Warum sollte man wegen einer kleinen Käuferschaft auf Geld verzichten? Sieh es so, die PC-Version ist jetzt fertig, ein halbes Jahr später.


----------



## Seabound (22. Juni 2011)

Hat ein bissel was, gedauert, bis der Patch rauskam...


----------



## KILLTHIS (22. Juni 2011)

ThorMaer schrieb:


> .. und Konsoleros gucken erneut in die Röhre, obwohl sie 70€ für das Spiel gezahlt haben


 
Sie könnten so oder so kein DX11 nutzen - dafür reichen die Grafikchips der aktuellen Konsolen nicht.

Davon ab: Wohooo! Endlich mal wieder Leistungsgrenze fahren....


----------



## AlienTechnologies (23. Juni 2011)

da können wir alle froh sein das der DX-11-Patch nicht noch mit nem extra-10€-zuschlag berechnet wurde. schweingehabt.

"wird das spiel fertig" usw.: die community hat auch lange und heftig rumgemeckert ( ! ZU RECHT ! ) das crytek nix anderes übrig blieb. was soll`s, ich hoffe die haben es gut gemacht und ich bekomme das wofür ich am 24.03.2011 gezahlt habe. crysis 3 bleibt im regal bisses 20 euro kostet und alles inklu ist.


----------



## Legacyy (23. Juni 2011)

Endlich ein Kaufgrund für Crysis 2 
Die beiden Patches hab ich schon aufm PC. Jetzt nur noch bis Montag warten, bis der Patch 1.9 rauskommt und ich die Updates endlich installieren kann


----------



## mycel-x (23. Juni 2011)

Moinsen.Also wohl ab 29.06 verfügbar.


----------



## mkay87 (23. Juni 2011)

Ab Montag den 27.6.


----------



## LionelHudz (23. Juni 2011)

So, also die Files von gestern waren wohl noch nicht komplett, hier nochmal...nen bischen größer 

Download Crysis 2 DirectX 11 Upgrade Pack | techPowerUp

Download Crysis 2 High-Res Texture Pack | techPowerUp

sind dann doch 10.3 GB geworden


----------



## Legacyy (23. Juni 2011)

LionelHudz schrieb:


> sind dann doch 10.3 GB geworden


 
Nein, die Größe ist gleich geblieben. Das DX11 Upgrade ist immer noch ca. 540MB und die Texturen 1,7GB groß, das wird nur falsch angezeigt  Hab die Downloads zur Überprüfung auch noch mal gestartet 

Der 1.9 Patch und die Updates kommem laut MyCrysis.com am Montag den 27.6. offiziell raus.


----------

